# Diabetes study day aiming to inspire - November 12th 2013,Kettering Park Hotel



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

The InDependent Diabetes Trust is holding a Study Diabetes Day on Tuesday, November 12, at the Kettering Park Hotel.

The event is open to anyone who has an interest in diabetes and to anyone who would like to be inspired to help their patients with managing their diabetes more effectively.

Visit www.eastmidlandsstudyday.eventbrite.co.uk for details.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2013)

Havnt heard of them before. If you go on site & clic on past events nothing comes up. Are thay new ?  Hope it goes well


----------



## trophywench (Oct 7, 2013)

That's because the name is wrong!

Try Insulin Dependent Diabetes Trust !

http://iddt.org/events/east-midlands-diabetes-study-day-book-a-place

It's for HCPs.

Mind you we are, except we don't get paid for it !


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 7, 2013)

Looks good TW, Thanks


----------

